# Trouble posting graphics



## Constance (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never had any trouble posting any pictures here as long as they aren't too big...until recently, that is. Now, suddenly, I have to try 3 or 4 different birthday graphics before I can get one accepted. What do you suppose is my problem?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you checked to make sure the graphics are in one of the aceptable formats for uploading?  There is a list of acceptable formats in the managing attachments section.


----------



## Constance (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes...I should have mentioned that in my post. They are GIF files.


----------

